# Commencal ebike, wow.



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

We are now venturing into the enduro ebike scene and more underground companies are jumping aboard. Who's next? Pivot, Niner, Evil? Whatcha think?


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

All.

The first reviews of the Commencal are very good, they made few compromises from their DNA.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Gutch said:


> We are now venturing into the enduro ebike scene and more underground companies are jumping aboard. Who's next? Pivot, Niner, Evil? Whatcha think?


The higher the brand's sales in Europe, the faster they will get an eBike out.

eMTB is a huge market in Europe now. If a brand doesn't join in, their revenue will plummet, because riders in Europe are buying high-end eMTBs *instead* of standard MTBs. It isn't a case where people are buying a second bike and making it an eMTB, it is their *primary* MTB.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Gutch said:


> Who's next? Pivot?


https://www.pinkbike.com/news/pivots-shuttle-emtb-first-look.html


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

good video by Commencal.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The Mother of All E-Bikes: Specializedâ€™s Levo Kenevo is Here â€" Flow Mountain Bike



> Take the proven Specialized Levo platform, add more travel, better dampers, and slacken it out. What you're left with is a bike just a few steps shy of a full on downhill rig in terms of descending prowess, but that you can comfortably climb at up to 25km/h.


:skep::eekster:


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, assisted DH bikes are the logical end point - and are going to make the "descending speed on my e-bike is no different than on my normal bike" thing moot - the Specialized there is exactly why. Now *every* trail can be a shuttle trail full of guys in fullfaces. That will be awesome. I can't imagine any potential access problems for bikes going forward...

-Walt


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

eDHbikes have the possibility to bring real meaning to the term "Crash and Burn"


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

fc said:


> good video by Commencal.


E-Shred

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Adding commencal and pivot to the list of bike brands I'm black listing...


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Lemonaid said:


> Adding commencal and pivot to the list of bike brands I'm black listing...


 You'll be on foot soon!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I cant wait to rip one on some big gnarly crap. 180mm travel will suck up everything.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

That is f'n cool video!

Mt wife rides an FSR Levo. I hadn't been on it since she got it last year, but the other day we swapped bikes for a bit, honestly I was amazed at how stable it was at speed. Yeah, it has some weight, but not so much that it would weigh me down and prevent having fun on trail features.

I still prefer my pedal bikes, in part because the geo is better (I like short chainstays), but also because I actually enjoy pedaling uphill. The day will come when I could use a boost, maybe not all the the time, but a little kicker when I'm out all day chasing the youngens.

These bikes are getting lighter and the designs are getting better...


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Very cool video. I figure Wangster was gonna drop and make it clap next. 



WORD.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I much rather have my electric bicycle actually LOOK like a bicycle. Why bother having it look anything close to a motorcycle, I just never see the point, just like all the people who are scared of breaking the 250W in the UK.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

The commencal meta power is now available for only $4K.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Im not cool enough forr that bike


----------

